# Dude, I am not into jhads!



## moore2me (Jun 15, 2012)

Dimmers,

I got this weird wacked out message in my private DIMS "male" that consisted of a big dose of crazy Muslim and Nazi rantings. These guys must have studied at the Ted Kaczynski school of journalism. They invited me to joint the Jhad. Lord love a duck, someone read my mind 'cause there is nothing I would rather do than be a Taliban groupie. They have such a fabulous reputation for dignified and compassionate treatment of woman. 

I am now wondering if I sign up do I get my choice of exotic destinations to inhabit. Does anyone have advice over the best cities to relocate to? I am thinking Teran, Kabul, or Islamabad. Does anyone know where I can get a size XXXXXL Burka in hot pink or neon orange?

Will there be a problem if I bring my dogs? I won't have to cook them up for supper will I?

I would copy the message and show it to you but I am afraid of getting the cooties.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 15, 2012)

Wouldnt be surprised if everyone got it. Cuz I did.


----------



## Deven (Jun 15, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if everyone got it. Cuz I did.



Me too... I barely read the whole thing and only saw, "size doesn't matter, your dedication to the jihad does." Or something like that.

Wow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2012)

I think most of us got it.


----------



## penguin (Jun 15, 2012)

I didn't bother reading this one, the username was enough to give me the idea. The last time I got one of these, though, at the very end he went on about how he loves fat women. Like that makes up for everything else.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 15, 2012)

Got it. Reported it. Didn't open it. Deleted it.

Also didn't read the responses I got for reporting it. I figure the mods and webmaster'd already taken care of it, but I reported it anyway.


----------



## imfree (Jun 15, 2012)

Those haters got me too!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 15, 2012)

We're aware of it. Sadly, vBulletin simply wasn't designed to guard against every spammer and crazy creep out there. We always report the dude to his ISPs. I am surprised the FBI hasn't decided to take a perfunctory look at the guy, but if he keeps this up, they probably will sometime soon. Hey, they stop and search little old ladies with knee replacements at airports these days, so why not crazed maniacs spouting hatred?

In the meantime, rest assured that I am spending quite a lot of time keeping the gargantuan flood of spammers who try to register every day out of Dimensions and try my best to keep the place clean of assorted loonies like this one.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 15, 2012)

If you're in the mood for a jihad, but you'd rather avoid weirdos, you might consider this group.


----------



## Deven (Jun 15, 2012)

And all the Americans got their computers scanned by Homeland Security for using the world jihad.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 16, 2012)

Well this makes me sad...I never got one. I missed out on all the fun


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 16, 2012)

Wait.

You mean the legendarily persistent "Yahoo" troll from chat has found the boards and figured out how to send PMs?

*sigh*

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> Well this makes me sad...I never got one. I missed out on all the fun


LOL That's kinda like being sad you didn't get an STD.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> Well this makes me sad...I never got one. I missed out on all the fun



Indy,
I can send you a copy of mine if you aren't afraid of getting cooties.

(I mean an invite to the jhad - not STD - however there is not much difference in the two.)


----------



## joswitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Deleted without opening. If only all gits could be dealt with so simply.
E.g.
Walking up the hill yesterday, I saw that one git who I helped stop from beating his missus in a shop doorway a couple of years back. He was still obviously semi-feral scum, and was accompanied by another weasel who was blatantly casing people's basement flats for burglary (he was almost climbing in the windows). Vermin.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 16, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> And all the Americans got their computers scanned by Homeland Security for using the world jihad.



In other words, Don't use the internet... I'm half tempted to just type as many of those words, that will fit, into one giant search.



indy500tchr said:


> Well this makes me sad...I never got one. I missed out on all the fun



I didn't get one either.  Oh wait...:happy:


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> In other words, Don't use the internet... I'm half tempted to just type as many of those words, that will fit, into one giant search.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get one either.  Oh wait...:happy:



Too late, Daddyoh, the Chia's have sprouted up again! Better go look.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1884840&postcount=538


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If you're in the mood for a jihad, but you'd rather avoid weirdos, you might consider this group.



As usual Doc, you have hit another one out of the park, This group rocks! I would love to join their little hive. (And I am not a joiner.) 

*The titles of the elders are hilarious, here's a few . . . .*

Brother Gatling Gun of Patience
Sister Immaculate Dagger of Peace
Brother Neutron Bomb of Serenity
Unexalted Leader Garrote of Forgiveness
Sister Hand Grenade of Love

*And I am in total agreement with their platforms and goals, such as . . .* 
- We will require all lobbyists, spokesmen and campaign managers to dress like trout in public. 
- Televangelists will be forced to take jobs as Xerox repair specialists
- Demagogues of all stripes will be required to read Proust out loud in prisons.


* (Plan for future meetings . . . )
*- Get a dog, or comfort someone in a nursing home, or just feed the birds in the park. Play basketball. Lighten up. The world is not out to get you, except in the sense that the world is out to get everyone.
- There will be coffee and cookies in the Gandhi Room after the revolution.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 16, 2012)

imfree said:


> Too late, Daddyoh, the Chia's have sprouted up again! Better go look.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1884840&postcount=538



Excellent. We need to get on the Chia I.T. team so we can get our Chiahad website up and running! Death to red vegetables


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 16, 2012)

I feel kinda left out now...I didn't get one either. 

Oh well, I've gotten my fair share of crazy messages on other chat forums across the Internet. There's always someone.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> Wait.
> 
> You mean the legendarily persistent "Yahoo" troll from chat has found the boards and figured out how to send PMs?
> 
> ...


 Yeah this all goes back to 2005 maybe. At first he was funny, and then was at least interesting as a classic postmodern crank as he got bitter and calcified. Since he and his 'army' threatened to boycott LOL a certain social event last month now I feel bad for ever responding to the initial fetish-wackery. He has been referring to little-known bits of history, but now seems to've gotten them 3rd-hand, because Al Qaeda claims to be resolutely AntiFascist.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> And all the Americans got their computers scanned by Homeland Security for using the world jihad.



I pointed out to him that he was sounding like a sting-operator but he started yammering that the Constitution~ which he wants to overthrow~ would protect his rights. http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/1


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com/amin_en.html See, he knows about The Grand Mufti and Ahmed Huber, but beyond that... I don't see how any of this was going to help him reenact his Lost Fetish Scenario...


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075040/plotsummary A lot of us old-school FAs had seen this kinky film back in the 70s which is how the discussion began 7 or 8 years ago. So at first this was amusing. You may recall Shirley Stoler:bow: from THE DEER HUNTER and THE HONEYMOON KILLERS.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2012)

That 'the lieutenant' had rented&seen this movie with a hometown BBW and for 6 months she acted-out-the-scene w/him over&over again in her big squeaky leather boots. She moved on & he knew he'd never get another Shirley unless maybe he enveloped the planet in global struggle. Given that Dubya was still President there was an odd logic to it.:shocked:


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> And all the Americans got their computers scanned by Homeland Security for using the world jihad.



Devin, Does this mean I should erase the picture of George W 's head on a pike that has been taken from an episode of Game of Thrones (GoT)? 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1884385&postcount=97


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, there goes my torches and pitchforks sideline I planned to run out of my tumbrel dealership. 

Do you have any idea how difficult it is to source American-made pitchforks these days?

At least I can re-purpose the knitting-supplies concession. 



-Rusty


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2012)

This a-hole has been harrassing me AND MY FAMILY for over 3 years now. I would hope someone has notified the FBI because I can take his nonsense but my family needs to be left out of it. I'd get banned for saying what I'd like to do to this guy but I won't, all i can ask for is if someone reports him and he's properly arrested.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> This a-hole has been harrassing me AND MY FAMILY for over 3 years now. I would hope someone has notified the FBI because I can take his nonsense but my family needs to be left out of it. I'd get banned for saying what I'd like to do to this guy but I won't, all i can ask for is if someone reports him and he's properly arrested.


 See his not-mastery of bungling blackmail-attempts makes me think he's actually one of Admiral Poindexter's early-days DARPA yes-men... 'cause he said when I was excoriating him about his 'Boycott' shenanigans that Mr.Hayes:bow: was one of his loyal:wubu: minions. At least we're finally all comparing notes.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 17, 2012)

I 'enabled' the li'l mofo as long as I did because he knew those obscure bits of lore despite claiming to be in his mid20s... see, I had MET Shirley Stoler:bow: at either a NAAFA or a downtown-offoffbroadway theater gathering when I'd had a few bits of BBW-illustrations published here-and-there. I went up and said I was a fan:wubu: and she gave me that patented dom-from-hell glare... "I know who YOU are!" :shocked: Either she was flirting:batting: or wanted to strangle me. The FA-scene and the S&M-scene were still very tangled-together in those days, ya gotta understand...:blush:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> This a-hole has been harrassing me AND MY FAMILY for over 3 years now. I would hope someone has notified the FBI because I can take his nonsense but my family needs to be left out of it. I'd get banned for saying what I'd like to do to this guy but I won't, all i can ask for is if someone reports him and he's properly arrested.


 Turns out he and the beloved hostess he frightened are both at the same mini-comcast-wannabe accountwise... which finally scared him into stopping the threats. I spent an hour&a-half on the phone trying to get wiseass employees over there to give me the right e-mail to report him to. That'd be [email protected] to report 'loner80', kids. Forward 'em any content you've received. He was just about to, unbidden, send me PDFs of recently-'killed-by-a-drone-strike-in-Yemen' Anwar al-Awlaki's illegal-to-possess-in-the-UK 'Inspire' Magazine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspire_(magazine) ...ALL OF WHICH:blush: on ALL levels smells to me like a Sting Operation. I'm saying, telling the FBI to investigate him is likely to conflict with an Ongoing Investigation... His shenanigans are USEFUL to somebody in charge.


----------



## aladdin (Jun 17, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Dimmers,
> 
> I got this weird wacked out message in my private DIMS "male" that consisted of a big dose of crazy Muslim and Nazi rantings. These guys must have studied at the Ted Kaczynski school of journalism. They invited me to joint the Jhad. Lord love a duck, someone read my mind 'cause there is nothing I would rather do than be a Taliban groupie. They have such a fabulous reputation for dignified and compassionate treatment of woman.
> 
> ...



big yawn @ this, unbelievable that its still so common to casually be racist to three entire countries and a billion people whilst not even being able to spell and being so ill informed you can pass it off as humour. Rest assured there is scarier and more backwards people in most american states who eat worst things, are less educated and have uglier and more oppressed women, trust me I've seen both sides. 

one of the reasons why i never really post on here is it does overwhelmingly give the impression a lot of people are pretty dumb americans who have never left their street never mind country before and are force fed utter tripe and propaganda on fox news, the worst thing is its totally acceptable


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 17, 2012)

aladdin said:


> ... one of the reasons why i never really post on here is it does overwhelmingly give the impression a lot of people are pretty dumb americans who have never left their street never mind country before and are force fed utter tripe and propaganda on fox news, the worst thing is its totally acceptable



And that's why us dumb Americans are so grateful to have educated Brits illuminate us on our simple ways and customs.


----------



## aladdin (Jun 17, 2012)

lol i can sense some hypocrisy and sarcasm in my post , but in reality attitudes like that aren't isolated cases, I have read posts from some very well informed and educated people on here in the past, but casual middle eastern racism is something that always pops up on here if it was directed at any other ethnic groups or cities I'm sure there would be uproar. 

For the original posters information Lets hope in another 30yrs attitudes like this change, 30 years ago hippies were going to Kabul and Tehran were they had wonderful adventures and were met with great warmth and a hospitable reception from the locals, they didn't eat dog either, I'm going back to lurking 

x


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 17, 2012)

aladdin said:


> big yawn @ this, unbelievable that its still so common to casually be racist to three entire countries and a billion people whilst not even being able to spell and being so ill informed you can pass it off as humour. Rest assured there are scarier and more backwards people in most American states who eat worse things, are less educated and have uglier and more oppressed women*; trust me I've seen both sides.


*valid reason upon which to judge a state: how ugly their women are. 

Thanks for proving you don't have to be American to be ignorant, mistakenly cocky, and a tool.


----------



## Deven (Jun 17, 2012)

aladdin said:


> lol i can sense some hypocrisy and sarcasm in my post , but in reality attitudes like that aren't isolated cases, I have read posts from some very well informed and educated people on here in the past, but casual middle eastern racism is something that always pops up on here if it was directed at any other ethnic groups or cities I'm sure there would be uproar.
> 
> For the original posters information Lets hope in another 30yrs attitudes like this change, 30 years ago hippies were going to Kabul and Tehran were they had wonderful adventures and were met with great warmth and a hospitable reception from the locals, they didn't eat dog either, I'm going back to lurking
> 
> x



Did you GET the PM he sent? Probably not. He was talking about a war on Christianity/America... there was no racism. This is just what he said. That he WANTED a woman for the jihad...

Wow.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 17, 2012)

Is this the bug which constantly comes back for more on fantasyfeeder?

That nazijihad666 guy.

He has a youtube account I believe.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 17, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Is this the bug which constantly comes back for more on fantasyfeeder?
> 
> That nazijihad666 guy.
> 
> He has a youtube account I believe.


Yes, same guy, Milly.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 17, 2012)

KNEW IT.

Damn I wish there was a super sized bug squatter so we can get rid of him once and for all!


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Is this the bug which constantly comes back for more on fantasyfeeder?
> 
> That nazijihad666 guy.
> 
> He has a youtube account I believe.



He attacked me through both accounts, Dimm's & You Tube, and I wish to Christ the Fed's would nail him.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2012)

And here I was thinking I was special, and being singled out for attention from that nutball.

That creep has harrassed me over the years on Dimensions, MySpace, Facebook, YouTube, you name it! Ugh.

He is probably some weedy little 30 year old creep that is pumping out these vile emails from his parent's basement.


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Shosh said:


> And here I was thinking I was special, and being singled out for attention from that nutball.
> 
> That creep has harrassed me over the years on Dimensions, MySpace, Facebook, YouTube, you name it! Ugh.
> 
> He is probably some weedy little 30 year old creep that is pumping out these vile emails from his parent's basement.



Ha! Shosh, that creep almost sounds like a profile for that "Imation 700" slimeball!


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2012)

imfree said:


> Ha! Shosh, that creep almost sounds like a profile for that "Imation 700" slimeball!



"Imation 700mb"?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 18, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Did you GET the PM he sent? Probably not. He was talking about a war on Christianity/America... there was no racism. This is just what he said. That he WANTED a woman for the jihad...
> 
> Wow.


 He's totally anti-Jewish. I tried to tell him early on that this stance cut him off from the best BBWs:bow: but his mind was made up.:shocked:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 18, 2012)

Shosh said:


> And here I was thinking I was special, and being singled out for attention from that nutball.
> 
> That creep has harrassed me over the years on Dimensions, MySpace, Facebook, YouTube, you name it! Ugh.
> 
> He is probably some weedy little 30 year old creep that is pumping out these vile emails from his parent's basement.


 See:blush: that's the official story... the BEST-case scenario. I think he's an NSA lackey.:batting:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 18, 2012)

aladdin said:


> lol i can sense some hypocrisy and sarcasm in my post , but in reality attitudes like that aren't isolated cases, I have read posts from some very well informed and educated people on here in the past, *but casual middle eastern racism is something that always pops up on here if it was directed at any other ethnic groups or cities I'm sure there would be uproar.*
> 
> For the original posters information Lets hope in another 30yrs attitudes like this change, 30 years ago hippies were going to Kabul and Tehran were they had wonderful adventures and were met with great warmth and a hospitable reception from the locals, they didn't eat dog either, I'm going back to lurking
> 
> x



Its not racism if they hate everyone equally.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 18, 2012)

aladdin said:


> lol i can sense some hypocrisy and sarcasm in my post , but in reality attitudes like that aren't isolated cases, I have read posts from some very well informed and educated people on here in the past, but casual middle eastern racism is something that always pops up on here if it was directed at any other ethnic groups or cities I'm sure there would be uproar.
> 
> For the original posters information Lets hope in another 30yrs attitudes like this change, 30 years ago hippies were going to Kabul and Tehran were they had wonderful adventures and were met with great warmth and a hospitable reception from the locals, they didn't eat dog either, I'm going back to lurking
> 
> x



Mr Aladdin,

*I was a hippy 30 yrs ago. Most of us preferred to smoke dope and other choice drugs of choice, listen to rockin' tunes of protest, dress like slops, and talk trash.* (Yes, we were a fine group as you can imagine.) If most of us were let outside of our neighborhoods, we would likely wander around lost as puppies and get arrested. 

*As to eating dog, this is one of my main threats I used on my two pets.* At least once a week, I tell one of them that I am cooking them for supper when they misbehave. I keep a #10 cast iron skillet handy for clobbering them at my discretion. The only problem is that this will be an expensive supper, to maintain my pack cost an indecent amount of money. They would cost more than Kobe beef if they were made into human food. I used that analogy in my quoted post because it was fresh on my mind.

*Speaking of quaint customs popping up around the world, there was a story in today's news that the Taliban is going to deny polio vaccines to children in the areas where drone planes are flying.* When polio was at a peak in my country (1952), there were almost 60,000 cases reported that year. Over 3000 people died and over 20,000 were permanently paralyzed. *Children the ages of 5-9 were most severly affected.* There is nothing sadder than a five year old sentenced to a life with crutches or leg braces. What a brillant strategic move by savy men protecting their turf.


----------



## aladdin (Jun 18, 2012)

i guess i just misread you, I'm not praising the Taliban, its evident they are a horrible gruesome minority in a country who are insistent on keeping the poor people of a tortured land well and truly in the past and using religion as a means to justify this. Im sure the brave Americans will rush to the rescue of those poor 5-9 yr olds and your TV will show you the marines rescuing them, whilst justifying their nearly decade long invasion and helping safeguard all that mineral wealth to distribute fairly amongst the poor.

Im guessing on your brief hippy journey you never learnt about the hippie trail, its a shame as some of those dog eaters have been around a hell of a long time before hippies, americans, islam and burkhas . The Taliban only came about in the mid 90s ironically after Soviet and American interference, and in the 70s Afghanistan was a safe, fascinating and beautiful place to travel with a rich cultural identity favoured by hippies from all over the world, much like Morocco was and still is today.

The point though was, and again maybe i misread you but it sounded like you were using a huge sweeping generalisation to describe everyone in three countries as dog eating proud burkha wearers. The vast majority of the people there don't even want to wear burkhas, Hijabs or veils and for majorly impoverished people I have never heard of any of them eating canines. Similarly I'm sure most people in america aren't gun toting, squirrel eating rednecks who want to kill every turban wearer lol

Occasionally it helps to step out of your little street and see some of the wide world, i know in the 60s it may have been difficult but in the modern age you could simply read, or research between the lines and try to find out a little more about the people and history of these countries before riding the bandwagon and being obsessed with muslim hating. 

Im guessing either yourself or your friends are going to give me a standard paranoid response about national security and weapons of mass destruction but i really really must go back to lurking lol i don't want to be warned or banned for making what i see as a valid point as i don't mean any harm or offence to any of you, just asking you to change your stereotypical images and in doing so help me to change mine


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 18, 2012)

aladdin said:


> i guess i just misread you, I'm not praising the Taliban, its evident they are a horrible gruesome minority in a country who are insistent on keeping the poor people of a tortured land well and truly in the past and using religion as a means to justify this. Im sure the brave Americans will rush to the rescue of those poor 5-9 yr olds and your TV will show you the marines rescuing them, whilst justifying their nearly decade long invasion and helping safeguard all that mineral wealth to distribute fairly amongst the poor.
> 
> Im guessing on your brief hippy journey you never learnt about the hippie trail, its a shame as some of those dog eaters have been around a hell of a long time before hippies, americans, islam and burkhas . The Taliban only came about in the mid 90s ironically after Soviet and American interference, and in the 70s Afghanistan was a safe, fascinating and beautiful place to travel with a rich cultural identity favoured by hippies from all over the world, much like Morocco was and still is today.
> 
> ...



Very decent post, you make a lot of fine points. I personally think you have been reading to much Paul Bowels, because last time I was in Casablanca and Fes or Rabat it was hell. Seriously have you been in the last 10 years? And I am sure you can't be referring to Algeria?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 19, 2012)

aladdin said:


> (snipped) . . . *M2M has added comments in blue.
> *
> The Taliban only came about in the mid 90s ironically after Soviet and American interference, and in the 70s Afghanistan was a safe, fascinating and beautiful place to travel with a rich cultural identity favoured by hippies from all over the world, much like Morocco was and still is today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2012)

Ned Sonntag said:


> See:blush: that's the official story... the BEST-case scenario. I think he's an NSA lackey.:batting:



Hey Neddy! 

That damn creep never let up! Ugh.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 19, 2012)

Shosh said:


> Hey Neddy!
> 
> That damn creep never let up! Ugh.


 Actually I don't know what's become of early Big Cutie model-of-Lithuanian-extraction 'Delaney':bow: but I gather that Loner wanked:shocked: to her comps:eat2: on a goodly number of occasions before discovering her Judaism-status and has been tormented by cognitive dissonance ever since...


----------



## KFD (Jun 28, 2012)

Alright, the "Hyde Park-esque" banter isn't normally something I have patience for, but when some f*ckwad is furiously spamming people with the words "Jihad" and it throws people in arms, I gotta say something.

*Does any of this seem a little like McCarthyism to anyone else??*

Now, I am not defending the guy in any way. He/she/it is clearly a lost misguided soul in need of a concept of something to follow. What really irritates me is when I see (and forgive me I didn't gloss in-depth enough on this entire topic) some of the bigoted comments directed toward the Islam Religion. Yes, "Jihad" is a post-9/11 household phrase, and thanks to media outlets (Fox, cough, Fox), it seems we have a tilted view on things. Are you really going to base your ideals on Christianity soley on David Koresh and Jonestown?!

Let's fire up the 8mm and play some grainy black and white film for a second...

A concept that a lot of people seem to overlook was the idiom of *Abrahamic Religion*. Hate to bust your bubble, narrow minded Bible-Thumper, but those weird raghead wearing folks over in the dusty mid East worship the same god you do. It really disgusts me that the predominant view of the Islam religion is that a bunch of backwards camel jocks that like crashing planes into buildings in the name of Mohammed. If you subtract Mecca's physical location, the cradle of the major players in the religious world is a little larger than the state of Texas. Like Sweet Tea and Collard Greens, an idea will stay largely localized, but will slowly spread. A man builds a giant boat, two critters of each type, world floods, and so on? Yep, not only is that story present in the Tzorrahs, Old Testament, and the Qu'ran, the Mesopotamians transcribed a similar tale in their Epic known as the Tales of Gilgamesh. So, those "towelheads" are that odd religious cousin that shows up to the family reunion of religions. Nobody is perfect.

...Now, on to the Jihad. As that tune "onward Christian soldier" drones in my head, it irritates me that again, common perception is that a Jihadist is a suicide bomb-wielding hijacker (for the record, our first hijacker was none other than D.B. Cooper -- you can thank Hezbollah's brutal killing of Robert Stethem in Beirut in 1986 for the pop-culture image we have now). "Jihad" translates to "Struggle". The whole concept of Jihad is to wage a holy war against the unbelievers in the *MISSION* of Mohammed. It's not to kill people in the name of Allah, Vishnu, Fred Rogers or Black Jesus, it's to uphold the basic concepts of being a righteous person in accordance with Islamic ideals. So, wait a second. Doesn't Billy Graham spread the word of God on TV late at night? Wouldn't that make Billy Graham (or, gasp, AL SHARPTON!?) a Jihadist?? Throw in a few millennia of warring tribes on the Arabian Peninsula, and it's easy to get lost in translation, or to change other's perception. 

Now, as far as the chauvinistic treatment of women this religion portrays, I am not going to argue with anyone on this. Out of the three big names in the religion game, the Muslim belief process is the youngest, postdating Chinese Jesus by seven centuries. It is however, the least changed. I don't know about you, but I remember seeing all the movies and cartoons depicting the Nativity, and it seems like Mary always some sort of head covering. You know, come to think of it, my mentor is Jewish, and he has that funny hat on the back of his head all the time, too. And here I thought all the time divorce was okay in the Christian world (thank you, King James)! Wait a minute, didn't women get the right to vote in the States less than a hundred years ago? Yep, chauvinism...

...Which leads me to one more thing. Afghanistan. I did two tours there. I don't know why we are there. I saw the people, despite it lacking in advancement, Afghanis contain lots of personal pride. Ask the seven year olds I met outside our camp who spoke perfect English. They gladly took our wooden scraps with heavily callused hands and used them to build their school! I do know this though. Long before the Afghani Royals were exiled to Rome in the Sixties (I think), war has been a part of this countrie's existence. Afghanistan has China to the East, the holy land to the West, the Eastern Bloc to the North, and the Arabian/Sinai Peninsulas/Africa to the south. It's a temporal junction. All sorts of trade routes converge there, and everyone wants control of that area. Hamid Karzi implemented the idea of an oil pipeline from the Black Sea to the Arabian Sea when he was on the board of directors at BP. Life is bad there now, but there are people who miss the Taliban, as crazy as that sounds. With the Taliban in power, one can leave a belonging on their doorstep and know it will be there in the morning. Order and discipline ruled, not a corrupt, weak government with a crooked police force. *Yes, it is a travesty how people are treated there.* I am not condoning how women are treated there, but again, a sanction of the human condition is interpretation. The Dari and Pasho speaking people interpreted the religion as we see it now. History didn't change the Islamic Belief Process like it did for Christianity (thank you, Constantine, King James, and Gutenberg). Yes, there are the extremists who contort an otherwise peaceful religion to their advantage, but that is NOT representative of the entire belief! I really wish more people would educate themselves before jumping to conclusions. Islam is a peaceful religion. You don't believe me? Then you must have never heard of the Crusades. 

KFD


----------



## Myn (Jun 29, 2012)

Conversion by the sword isn't my cup of tea, and I don't know any other religion that currently and in the mainstream dogma of the religion advocates the eradication of members of another religion, but hey.

If you want some historical background for where things started to branch off, you might start by looking up the Almohads. Around the time when the power of Rome was starting to fragment and Europe was moving towards the Renaissance and a vigorous secular culture, the mainstream of Islamic culture was having a revival of fundamentalism and defining science and scholarship as subordinate and sometimes antithetical to religion. 

You're correct in that the dogma of the religion as a whole does not mean that there are not members of the religion who are beautiful people inside and out, well worth knowing, just like every religion has its fair share of horrible people. For me personally, my philosophy is that if the leader of a country and/or religion says repeatedly that his goal is to eradicate me and mine, I tend to believe they're sincere and should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2012)

*Moore's comments in blue.*



KFD said:


> Alright, the "Hyde Park-esque" banter isn't normally something I have patience for, but when some f*ckwad is furiously spamming people with the words "Jihad" and it throws people in arms, I gotta say something.
> 
> *Does any of this seem a little like McCarthyism to anyone else??*
> 
> ...



*P.S. Dear Iron Man, I really enjoyed looking at the photos on your facebook page which is linked to your DIMS profile. You have visited some really neat places in Spain and the Middle East. The seas are so pretty and the scenery looks neat. You and your buds often were riding motorcyles and bikes which is also very neat and must bring you close to the country. Riding with sunhats, sandals, and shorts and often drinking a brewsky.

I have a question for you - do women in Islamic countries get to do these types of things? I am talking about riding motorcycles and wearing shorts and ride around the countryside exploring their world, sleeping under the stars? What is the penalty for women engaging in this type of behavior? Must women have a male relative as an escort?*

*You also have a whole bunch of very beautiful young women in your friends on facebook. Do these women who live in the USA know of your beliefs about Islam? Have you talked to the young people with babies about your defense of the Middle East defenders? Just thought I'd ask.*.


----------



## KFD (Jun 30, 2012)

You put way too much effort into flaming me. I am trying to get my point across. It's because of two tours in Afghanistan, and the blood spilled of some of my friends that we can enjoy the liberties of wearing flipflops, and drinking and enjoying life. I don't care what those beautiful women on my facebook think my perceptions of Islam truly is. My wife is beautiful as well. What are you trying to prove other than you have amazing e-stalking skills? :doh:
KFD


----------



## moore2me (Jun 30, 2012)

Dear KFD,

First thank you for your service. It is through efforts of brave men and women that we can live the life we do today. I in no way meant to demean your military service. I am very patriotic as is my family. My husband is a Vietnam veteran. My father is dead now, but he served in WWII in France. His brother and father were both in the army with him. One of my uncles served with the Marines in Iceland and then in the Pacific in WWII. Another uncle served in Korea. I have several other relatives still in service and some working as technical advisors. My grandfather was wounded by mustard gas in WWI (a fate common to many soliders). I spent several summers working as a volunteer in a VA hospital during the Vietnam War and saw the horrors many of our young men had to bear. Some wounds were visible, some wounds were mental and spritual.

I was not trying to flame you either. As far as I can tell, the first shot was fired across my deck with your 1000 word essay demeaning things I hold dear and beliefs I feel strongly about. The main issue is women's rights and that includes equal rights with men around the world. I also believe we are not the world's police force, Lord knows we have enough problems at home that we can work on without messing in other countries territory.

Writing for me is fun and challenging. I was answering you questions or statements from your previous essay or expose. Now I will do something that I have to use personal strength to do. I will shut up and go fishing. I am in the mood to have some catfish and they're biting in the pond. I have some live worms in the refrigerator next to the collards and cornbread and a tube or crickets in a cool place. Brim and catfish supper coming up. Posts to this thread ceasing. :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Deven (Jun 30, 2012)

KFD said:


> Alright, the "Hyde Park-esque" banter isn't normally something I have patience for, but when some f*ckwad is furiously spamming people with the words "Jihad" and it throws people in arms, I gotta say something.
> 
> *Does any of this seem a little like McCarthyism to anyone else??*
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone directly posted what he had said.... but what he said wasn't about peace. It was anti-American, anti-Christanity, anti-Judiasm, and about war... at least, that's what I got from what I read of the rambling PM I got. I have Islamic friends, and it IS a peaceful religion... but what he was talking about wasn't peaceful.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't think of a single major religion that doesn't claim to be in favor of peace, love, and brotherhood. Nevertheless, their adherents regularly slaughter each other with gusto, and they seem likely to continue as long as any of them are standing. So perhaps the road to Hell IS paved with good intentions... :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2012)

KFD said:


> You put way too much effort into flaming me. I am trying to get my point across. It's because of two tours in Afghanistan, and the blood spilled of some of my friends that we can enjoy the liberties of wearing flipflops, and drinking and enjoying life. I don't care what those beautiful women on my facebook think my perceptions of Islam truly is. My wife is beautiful as well. What are you trying to prove other than you have amazing e-stalking skills? :doh:
> KFD


It's not e-stalking when you post your FB page on your Dims public profile. 

When you make a long (and to some, an incomprehensible and mainly subjective) statement, you consider it expressing yourself but why is it when she responds to you that she's a flaming unpatriotic stalker? That was rhetorical, by the way. My *purely subjective *opinion is that a response like yours is usually produced by someone with an overblown sense of entitlement and false superiority and serious control issues. (Breathlessly awaiting your ad hominem attacks) and thanks for serving!


----------



## KFD (Jul 1, 2012)

Nope, not attacking. Arguing is pointless. I will say that idiot spambombed Curvage. I wouldn't say he is a poor lost little lamb, just some idiot that is incapable of independent thought, and again, has no idea what the hell he is talking about. The thesis statement in my entire rant above is simply this: *Too many people are not educated about something that is bombarded to them in the media, and make a snap decision.* And don't get things twisted, I didn't intend to glorify chauvinism in my post at all. I am just merely stating that the religious belief process hasn't changed much since it's inception. 
KFD


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 1, 2012)

I should mention that Reinhard Gehlen escaped Nuremburg prosecution and became Nasser's Security:shocked: Consultant... the Military Council that still runs the show grew out of that zeitgeist, and the now-legal-again Islamic Brotherhood's candidate Morsi won the Presidency, whatever that turns out to entail. So...:blink: not good for women and Coptic Christians... I thought last month that Our Little Friend was hopelessly cognitively dissonant, but maybe he's made a Career Move.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 1, 2012)

King Farouk:bow: was kool... he was ethnically a blond Macedonian and liked to go to Italy and find top-shelf:batting: Sex Worker Women who'd become too fat:bounce: for the average john's taste... and spend long lazy feeder/feedee weekends:eat1: and pay them handsomely.:kiss2: He became quite the appleshaped BHM and perished during:eat2: a roast lamb feast. After that The Badness Began.


----------

